# Fly shops



## hunt'n'fish (Oct 11, 2014)

Just wandering where others buy their tying materials at in the Kent area. I bought from TMF Sport Shop in Ravenna for over 20 years until Frank retired, the store materials were auctioned and the store sold. Not sure what other stores are in the area aside from up in Chardon. Thanks in advance for your recommendations.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Chagrin River Outfitters in Chagrin Falls has just about everything you'd need.


----------



## timmafish (Apr 8, 2014)

Great Lakes Outdoor Supply in Bainbridge is decent, not everything, but has the basics


----------



## hunt'n'fish (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks, I think I was at Chagrin River many many years ago. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Go to CRO. Great lakes outdoors is a joke. They have the MINIMUM to even claim they have a fly department. Dan and Pete and CRO can get you set up with anything you need


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

+1 for CRO


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

starting to do a lot of my shopping online especially hooks. but CRO is great and Backpackers Shop has a good selection also but is on the west side of Cleveland.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been enjoying Fin Feather and Fur in Berea and Ashland exit off I71.

Sorry to hear Frank retired. When I was in Kent late 80s, I learned to tie in his older shop downtown Ravenna. Good bunch of guys would come in and tease me and my buddies for spending a Friday night learning to tie flies till midnight sometimes. That has always been the measure of a shop for me. I stopped in his newer shop about 5 years ago and spoke to him again. Thank you for showing us how to tie and enjoy fly fishing Frank and company. I wish I could remember the instructor he had in there. He was a great guy too. He got me over the hump learning to cast my old fiberglass rod.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Not to hijack this thread but down south here we are spoiled. I live in a suburb of Cincinnati and within a 20-30 drive from my house and only 10 - 20 minutes from my place of business we have a local fly shop-Delamere Hopkins, Bass Pro, Field & Stream and in two weeks, Cabela's joins the list. I hope you find a decent place to get supplies. While I like to patronize local business, I have also purchased stuff on-line when I could not find what I was looking for locally.


----------



## hunt'n'fish (Oct 11, 2014)

My dad and I first went to the store when it was in downtown revenna as well. I think the instructor may have been John Truex. I now live 5 minutes from what use to be the shop. I was looking forward to lazy saturday mornings in the winter, usually a small group would be hanging out around the table in the back of the shop watching John tie flies, sipping coffee and telling fish stories. Ill miss those days. John retired from school teaching, I was hoping he would take over the shop and keep it going but that wasn't the case. Ill probably try Chagrin River now.


Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hunt'n'fish (Oct 11, 2014)

My dad and I first went to the store when it was in downtown revenna as well. I think the instructor may have been John Truex. I now live 5 minutes from what use to be the shop. I was looking forward to lazy saturday mornings in the winter, usually a small group would be hanging out around the table in the back of the shop watching John tie flies, sipping coffee and telling fish stories. Ill miss those days. John retired from school teaching, I was hoping he would take over the shop and keep it going but that wasn't the case. Ill probably try Chagrin River now.


Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

You're lucky to have something so close. In SE Ohio, my options are a 50 minute drive to Parkersburg, WV to Angler's Xstream or a much longer drive to Columbus to MRO.


----------



## bknoblessd (Sep 1, 2014)

I know it's a little far but The Backpackers Shop in Sheffield has the best fly fishing/tying selection in Northern Ohio. If they do not have it you do not need it.....


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

bknoblessd said:


> I know it's a little far but The Backpackers Shop in Sheffield has the best fly fishing/tying selection in Northern Ohio. If they do not have it you do not need it.....


I bought some Simms wading boots a couple of years ago and had a problem with the lacing. Chagrin River Outfitters fixed them at no charge. Support the local fly shops. The big boxes will not have as good customer service.


----------



## hunt'n'fish (Oct 11, 2014)

I usually do try to support the smaller shops. I only bought from tmf for over 20 years until they closed. 


Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

hunt'n'fish said:


> I usually do try to support the smaller shops. I only bought from tmf for over 20 years until they closed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


As a small business owner, I support the smaller shops as well and most certainly appreciate others that do this too. I primarily fish in Tennessee, on what I would call "my home river" down south, there was two fly shops but one closed 2 years ago. The one that closed was a very nice place built in 2005, owned by a lawyer in Florida who was using the place as a front and is now in Federal prison. The one that remains was opened by a local down there 4 years ago, he works a full time job while his wife and other family members run this during the week, but you will find him there on the weekends. The building is older built in 89, was a fly shop before and has been opened and closed a number of times by different buyers but the seasonality has just never generated enough revenue to keep it open. That being said, I have always supported this place and every time I am down there I stop in and make some type of purchase, even if it is nothing more to purchase a beer and sit there and just chat with the owner and some of the local gathering. They have a license to sell beer, have a deli and also smoke ribs and chicken on Saturday's in the summer during the busiest times. When I take others down there with me, I make a point that no matter what time of the year, we are stopping in the shop to purchase beer for the weekend, sandwiches for a riverside lunch or evening dinner if the smoker is going and or any fishing supplies they need as well. I have gone as far as making them signs for the shop along with fly tying stations free of charge since that is one of the things our business is capable of. Bringing this full circle, the other fly shop that was closed 2 years ago was purchased this month by a person who has no intent to reopen it. The building in located right on the river, he bought it with the intent to convert it into a house and to live there. He sold all the fishing goods that came with the building which was a considerable amount to the other shop at pennies on the dollar. As no good deed goes unnoticed, last weekend when I was down there and went into the shop, he showed me what he acquired and sold me about $600 worth of good for $200. Trying to make a living as a small business owner is difficult at best, thanks to all of you who support small business.


----------



## bknoblessd (Sep 1, 2014)

zimmerj said:


> I bought some Simms wading boots a couple of years ago and had a problem with the lacing. Chagrin River Outfitters fixed them at no charge. Support the local fly shops. The big boxes will not have as good customer service.


Zimmerj - As a small business owner... I agree... Support small businesses. I do when I can. Then should support the Backpackers Shop. It is a small business. Reese, the owner, is always their and is a wealth of knowledge. He has geared me up for fly fishing trips all over the world. Next time your in that neck of the woods, give them a shot....You will not be disappointed.


----------



## hunt'n'fish (Oct 11, 2014)

I will stop in there when I am up that way. I think I was there years ago when I had a friend up in Avon. I think that is where he took me. It was a very nice shop. 


Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

